# I need to euthanize my guppy...



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

One of my male guppies has been severly bloated for a week now, and today his scales pineconed. I was waiting until he looked like he was suffering and now he is. What is the best way to put him down? I do not have any vodka or clove oil, but I do have an assortment of liquor.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't use liquor... The main reason (I think) that people use vodka and clove oil, is that vodka is required to make the clove oil soluble in water- The clove oil is a strong sedative for fish.

Byron used a technique where you wrap the fish in a wet paper towel and slam it on the table. Not sure I could do it though.
Some people decapitate their fish as well (sharp scissors, right at the brain stem.)

There's also a smashing "technique" involving a brick, but I'm not sure I'd use those either.

I use sedatives and cold (freezing) water..


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*i*

Here is a very good web-site on Guppies also good for livebeares like platies or molliies. Read the story as it is really cute.

On the left hand side she has a section on euthanasia for a guppy. You guys that have livebearers might want to save this site as it answers alot of stuff that comes up on the livebearer threads.
Guppy Information


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

That's what I do, except I sedate the fish too.

One complaint, is that if the water isn't quite cold enough, the fish can linger for quite a while. Whether it's actually suffering, I don't know.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I used the sharp-knife method; beheaded the poor fish.

Thankyou for the help!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

0.0 so sorry =(


----------

